# NEUE Wunschklassen



## Telk (18. Oktober 2008)

Also ich würde gerne wissen welch Klassen ihr euch wünscht.Ich möchte allerdings keine alten klassen hören sondern solche die es nicht gibt.

Meine Wunschklasse wäre n Dieb/Schurke der nur mit Dolchen und Gift kämpft(nicht sowas klägliches wie n Kampf assa).

Also warte auf Vorschläge.


----------



## Realtec (19. Oktober 2008)

http://www.diablo-3.net/forum/diablo-3-cha...charaktere.html

deine klassen idee wäre schwachsinn und würde im endeffekt wieder auf ne assa hinauslaufen weil man keine klassen nur mit dolchen und giften generieren kann in einem hack n slay wie willst du das denn bitte gestalten? den einzigen ae wäre dann wieder fallen oder giftgas granaten.... aus meiner sich völliger schwachsinn wenn du von der assa wegwillst


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Oktober 2008)

Jep, gebt mir meine Assasine, ich will endlich wieder Blitzfallen werfen.


----------



## DerBuuhmann (20. Oktober 2008)

Naja meine Wunschklassen waren mit dem Barbaren und dem Hexendoktor gleich zu Anfang mit dabei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ich mir noch wünschen würde wär eigentlich nur etwas in WoW-Hexenmeister Art, also wenig HP aber ordentlich Schaden raushauen und immer nen fetten Dämonenbodyguard dabei, das wär lustig^^

Der Rest ist mir eigentlich eher egal wobei ich die Schadensaura das Paladins aus Diablo 2 schon cool fand und mir sowas noch mal vorstellen könnte


----------



## thy Panzerchrist (20. Oktober 2008)

Sry dude aber n Schurke is absoluter Riesenbullshit ^^
Hast du Diablo überhaupt schonmal gespielt ?
Auf jeden Fall wäre sone Klasse einfach das Gegenteil von dem was du als Gameplay erfahren wirst.
ps: Hexenmeister....wenig HP ^^ ?


----------



## Sanftmütige (20. Oktober 2008)

Also so ne aoe klasse wär cool sowas wie ein mage in wow mit arkane explosion. Irgendein dunkler magier der einen massen aoe ausübt, aber natürlich nicht so mächtig das er overpowerd wird. Mein Wunschklasse den Hexendoktor gibts zwar schon aber sowas wäre noch cool.


----------



## Flooza (20. Oktober 2008)

aoe macht doch schon die Sorrc @ Vorposter
zwar keine AE aber Blizzard und Co tuns auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arbil (20. Oktober 2008)

Nice wäre sone Art Seelensammler

für jeden Gegner den man tötet bekommt man "Seelenenergie" und wenn man genug gesammelt hatt kann man immer mächtigere Zauber wirken 

oder die Seelen in Gegenstände einschließen die dann wie zb Skelette beim Nekro für einen kämpfen


----------



## Pantheron (20. Oktober 2008)

mein favo wäre ne mischung aus assa und pala , also nen mönch oder barde...

skillungen templer - schwert schild , support und fetten magischen und physischen schaden vllt 1 aoe skill rest eher damage auf single target
               kampfmönch- unbewaffnet oder klauen etc., dd vllt mit skills wie kampfstile kung fu etc. und natürlich ne schadens-aura und nen aoe-schlag oder zauber
               weisser seher - stäbe(zweihand) geht dann so auf defensive - supporter skills mit heil-effekten, für damage hat er dann skills wie heiliger blitz also eher caster variante


so und wehe mir kommt einer mit das passt nicht ins gameplay XD oder hast du d2 net gespielt ^^, ich sag nur nen bow-nec roxxt ^^ oder hat gerockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamadin (20. Oktober 2008)

also ich kann mir vorstellen welche klassen aufjeden fall kommen:
1) sowas wie ein pala/heiliger: so einer darf nicht fehlen! er repräsentiert das licht was in diablo eine große rolle spielt. also macht euch auf klasse gefasst die mit auren (wobei ich aber denke dass fast jeder char sowas wie ne aura bekommt...), lichtblitzen und einem dicken hammer und schild angreift! ich kann mir auch vorstellen dass man eine art ausgeschlossener engel spielt (wie tyrael einer ist wenn ich mich nun net irre) der natürlich NICHT super imba aber verdammt spannend im gameplay ist.

2) bisher kennen wir nur fernkampf der was mit magie zu tun hat. es ist nicht schwer zu eraten dass nun eine klasse kommen wird die der ama sehr ähnlich ist. ich erhoffe mir aber bei der klasse mehr felxiblität. dh im klartext das man sein mana nicht NUR für angriffe ausgibt sondern auch für kurze massenbuffs die den schaden oder ähnliches kurz pushen, denn man muss zugeben, dass die ama in diablo2 wirklich nicht der partyking war ohne irgendwelchen support! was viele spieler auch noch reizen würde, wäre wenn man fallen und pets beschwören kann. jajaja klingt zu viel nach wow doch ich denke genau das macht es für viele leute noch interessanter. 

3) die letzte vorstellung die ich habe ist quasi das gegensatz zu 1). einen im style ähnelden dunklen zauberer, der aber mutierte gleidmaßen, dunkelgrün leuchtende augen, oder tätowierungen die in einem üblen rot strahlen hat. eine klasse die im nahkampf nicht nur mit purer kraft wie der barbar überzeugt sondern mit dunklen zaubern die jedoch nur eine kurze reichweite hat, so dass man immernoch am nahkampf teilnehmen MUSS! jedoch sollen zu seinen "spezialisierungen" nicht nur dunkle zauber gehören, sondern auch opfer-sprüche, die zb durchgehend das lebenwegbrennen für einen großen angriffsbonus bis der skill nicht mehr aktiv ist. der letzte "tree" geht in richtung des dudus. sowas wie ein verwandlungsbaum, wo ich aber noch nicht die ahnung hab was da so reingehört. man könnte auch jedem tree einer gestalt zuordnen, die dann sich auf etwas spezialisiert. 

da jedoch nur 2 klassen nur noch reinkommen (ohne addon) denke ich dass auf jedenfall eine ama ähnliche und eine art pala dem spiel hinzugefügt werden.

ich möchte nun noch loswerden dass es nicht meine wunschklassen sind, da blizzard mit dem wizard meinen wunsch erfüllt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. doch denke ich einfach dass die ersten beiden einfach mitreinkommen MÜSSEN, denn das spiel darf nicht zu sehr von diablo2 abschweifen. meiner meinung nach wird erst bei einem addon eine klasse kommen, die man so noch nicht gesehen hat (siehe 3)).

lg


----------



## Thorad (21. Oktober 2008)

Man könnte Blizzard zwar Diebstahl vorwerfen, aber ich finde das Prinzip vom Hexenjäger in WAR könnte in Diablo 3 vollaufgehen. Der kann sich dann drauf spezaliesieren ob er lieber auf Distanz kämpft (Gewehr/Pistol-Tree), sich in den Nahkampf (Klingen/Beil/Keule-Tree) begibt oder irgendwelche Reliquien für AoE Damage benutzt (Ketzerei/Inquisation-Tree;Kreuze, Weihwasser). Halt eine Mischung aus Amazone/Paladin/Zauberin.


----------



## Mamon0 (21. Oktober 2008)

vieleicht is das thema (weche klasse) überholt und man sollte eher in spielen einen umfangreichen editor zur charaktererstellung/gestalltung anbieten und 
einen talentbaum in dem man sich aus unmengen von fehigkeiten diese selbst nach vorbestimmten kreterien aussucht und kominieren kann evl. erschafft 
man so einzigartige klassen für die ein name erst noch gefunden werden muss wer weis
.....die Kampf assa ist mit sicherheit nicht kläglich nur komplexer zum spielen als andere klassen die mit einem einzigen zauber/angriff durch die level durchrennen


----------



## Nick1414 (21. Oktober 2008)

Ich will nen Monk/Priest, der komischen Gestalten heiliges Feuer durch den Hintern jagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AbyssWarrior (21. Oktober 2008)

Pala need ... wenn in Diablo 3 keine Paladin dabei sein sollte oder eine Klasse mit ähnlichen Fertigkeiten und Bedeutung (heiliger Ritter, Kämpfer für das Licht), dann werd ichs definitiv nicht spielen!


----------



## Sûmy (21. Oktober 2008)

Also ein magier mit platten rüstung und 2 handaxt ?

geht das ?


----------



## JanR (21. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Naja meine Wunschklassen waren mit dem Barbaren und dem Hexendoktor gleich zu Anfang mit dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nuja Wls ham in Wow vieel Life aber dafür (meistens) weniger mana (aderlass und so daher ist mana gar nicht mal soooo wichtig...) aber sonst *doppeldaumen*


----------



## Senseless6666 (21. Oktober 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Naja meine Wunschklassen waren mit dem Barbaren und dem Hexendoktor gleich zu Anfang mit dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja.. das wär dann aber irgendwie nen Hexendoc nur mitm Dämonen statt diese kleinen.. sind das eig net auch dämonen? oda untote ka.. naja..


----------



## Kaman (22. Oktober 2008)

Wie wäre ein Kampfmagier, der eine mittelschwere Rüstung, Schwert und Schild trägt und diese je nach Laune verzaubern kann, also Flammenschwerter, Eisschilde, Elektrisierte Rüstung. Als AE sowas wie feuriger Wirbelwind in dessen Mitte er sich dreht....
da gäbe es einiges wenn man Martial Arts mit etwas Magie kombiniert.


----------



## kreedz (22. Oktober 2008)

Es fehlen eigentlich nur 2 typen von klassen um die alte diablo2 fancommunity zu beglücken. Ich versteh die leute hier nicht die sagen "ich möchte einen hexenmeister aus wow" , "einen seelensammler mit skelletten".. Diese Ecke soll doch schon der Hexendoktor füllen. 

Ich wünsche mir am meisten einen Paladin mit vielen verschiedenen Auren. Er soll wie im vorgänger nicht heilen können, das wäre mir wichtig. Die einzige methode life schneller zu bekommen sollen nach wie vor Auren sein. Ich hoffe nur das Blizzard die Vielseitigkeit mal in den Vordergrund rückt. Im alten D2 hat man gefühlte 90% hammerdine , 7% smiter und 3% zealpalas getroffen. 

Die 2te klasse ist mir fast schon egal, da ich eh nur einen Paladin begehre aber ich vermute mal ganz stark dass es auf einen Archer hinausläuft. Also eine rangeddmg-klasse die mit Bogen/armbrust/wurfwaffen arbeitet, ähnlich wie die amazone, nur dass männliche amazonen eben blöd kämen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und alte namen, müssen nicht die selben klassen sein. Man kann den Paladin zb sehr vielseitig gestalten, wenn man mal alle paladine / sigmarprister / panzermönche / etc aus anderen rolenspielen betrachtet.


----------



## DefloS (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich wünsche mir einen riesigen Sackigeen Sackpredator der mit Ätzenden Squirds umsich wütet!


----------



## Sacrifize (22. Oktober 2008)

Sûmy schrieb:


> Also ein magier mit platten rüstung und 2 handaxt ?
> 
> geht das ?




noch nie d2 gespielt? da is das nur attributabhängig was du tragen kannst und was nich...
also wäre das eigendlich kein problem nen magier mit platte und 2hand wumme zu machen^^...

ich denke auch dass noch etwas ähnliches wie in d2 schon der paladin auf uns warten wird und dann hoffentlich noch etwas komplett neues =)


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. Oktober 2008)

Sacrifize schrieb:


> noch nie d2 gespielt? da is das nur attributabhängig was du tragen kannst und was nich...
> also wäre das eigendlich kein problem nen magier mit platte und 2hand wumme zu machen^^...
> 
> ich denke auch dass noch etwas ähnliches wie in d2 schon der paladin auf uns warten wird und dann hoffentlich noch etwas komplett neues =)



mit der rüstung haste schon recht aber nicht mit der 2hand waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hmm naja zur wunschklasse....der necro ist weg das ist traurig genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja würde mir irgendwas beschwörendes wünschen ^^
und etwas mehr beschwören als der hexendoctor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rafterman1 (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich wär ja für nen Kampfmagier. Also mittelschwere Rüstung, 2Handwaffe und Zaubern.
Sozusagen ne Mischung aus WoW Schamane und Paladin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arbil (22. Oktober 2008)

mh vieleicht wirds ja auch kein Heiliger Krieger wie der Paladin sondern mal die andere Seite  ich könnte mir auch einen Abtrünigen Dämonen vorstellen der sich an Diablo rächen will


----------



## -bloodberry- (22. Oktober 2008)

Dämonen wird man kaum spielen können, die bekämpft man schließlich.
Alle Klassen sind weitestgehend menschlich.

Übrigens, an alle, die die These mit dem "Alles ist möglich, das Stärke-Attribut regelt, was man tragen kann, somit können auch Magier schwere Rüstung tragen" vertreten:
Das war vielleicht in Diablo 2 so, in Diablo 3 jedoch nicht.
Man wird die Attribut-Punkte nicht selbst verteilen können, nur die Skillpunkte.
Quelle hab ich grad nicht zur Hand, wer mir nicht glaubt, kann man nach ner offiziellen Meldung dazu googlen.


----------



## Rigi (23. Oktober 2008)

Ein Barde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  wäre auch ganz cool. Der sozusagen alles herbeiträllert (Sturm etc) oder auch Debuffs verteilt wie müde werden schlafen und so.

Das ganze Könnte auf einer schwulen Harfe gespielt werden oder einer Metall-Axtgitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann ja irgendwie so  aussehen:
 )(=====**>

^^

)( = die Schneide 
= = die Seiten
* = des Ding wo man halt den Ton einstellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
> = Speerspitze zum zustoßen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arbil (23. Oktober 2008)

@-bloodberry-   was spricht groß dagegen in der Erweiterung von Sacred gabs ja auch ne Dämonin


----------



## kreedz (23. Oktober 2008)

Arbil schrieb:


> @-bloodberry-   was spricht groß dagegen in der Erweiterung von Sacred gabs ja auch ne Dämonin




in sacred, nicht in diablo.. Wenn ich manche vorstellungen von manchen leuten hier sehe wird mir schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Das soll kein angriff gegen jemanden persönlich sein, aber ich glaube ein großteil hier ist nicht mit der diabloserie und seiner geschichte vertraut. Und wenn Blizzard im 3ten Teil wirklich auf solche dinge eingeht (was ich nicht glaube), haben sie einen käufer weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (24. Oktober 2008)

Danke.

Bei einem so umfangreichen Spiel (mit einem so umfangreichen Universum dahinter) wie Diablo, sollte man sich schon etwas mit der Hintergrundgeschichte vertraut machen.
Das heißt nicht, dass ich jetzt möchte, dass jeder die Bücher liest (die übrigens gut sind), aber ein bisschen Hintergrundwissen sollte man sich schon aneigenen.
Das ist nicht nur interessant, sondern meiner Meinung auch notwendig, um überhaupt dahinterzusteigen.
Ein bisschen etwas über das alte Königreich, den ewig andauernden Krieg und die Rangordnung in Himmel und Hölle - das sind Dinge, die man wirlich mal gelesen haben muss.

Ich spiele doch auch kein Herr der Ringe Spiel, ohne jemals wenigstens die Filme gesehen zu haben - auch wenn sie mit den Büchern wenig gemeinsam haben, durchblickt man doch den Grundgedanken der Story.
Und ebendas sollte man auch bei Diablo.
Denn je mehr man darüber weiß, desto großartiger wird es.
Sanktuario ist eine fantastische Welt. :]


----------



## AbyssWarrior (24. Oktober 2008)

kreedz schrieb:


> in sacred, nicht in diablo.. Wenn ich manche vorstellungen von manchen leuten hier sehe wird mir schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jo, im Prinzip hast du Recht, aber du kennst den SchneeSturm, GamePlay > Story und nicht persönlich nehmen, aber dein Kauf oder eben nicht Kauf würde den Konzern auch nich kratzen, sieht man ja bei WoW oder die neueste Ankündigung das StarCraft 2 in Episoden rauskommt wird auch so einige vergrault, oder zumindest verunsichert haben, aber die machen halt ihr Ding und am Ende kommen hohe Gewinne bei rum. Könnte auch sein dass Blizzard an einigen Vorschlägen gefallen findet, dann wirst du dich mit einer neuen Storywendung anfreunden müssen^^.
Btw, das mit dem Dämonen find ich garnicht übel oder so eine Art gefallener Engel, denn was Tyrael im Schilde führt weiß auch keiner so richtig, wäre also möglich das er einige seiner Brüder verrät oder Menschen in die "himmlischen" Kampfkünste einweist. so far



> Sanktuario ist eine fantastische Welt. :]



Hehe, voller Dämonen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stimmt schon, ein bisschen Hintergrundwissen schadet nie, sei es bei Spielen oder sonst wo.


----------



## kreedz (24. Oktober 2008)

AbyssWarrior schrieb:


> Jo, im Prinzip hast du Recht, aber du kennst den SchneeSturm, GamePlay > Story und nicht persönlich nehmen, aber dein Kauf oder eben nicht Kauf würde den Konzern auch nich kratzen





Du hast im großem und ganzen vollkommen recht. Aber da muss ich dir widersprechen. Schneesturm bedeuten verkaufszahlen einfach alles. Ich habe sehr viel über die entwicklung von D3 gelesen. 

Beispiel1:

Die "neue" klasse Wizard. Warum heißt sie nicht Sorc oder Mage? Ganz einfach -> Marketing. Es wird keine Sorc weil es eben eine andere klasse ist als die zauberin des alten D2s und Blizzard wollte nicht das sich D2 veteranen verarscht fühlen. Mage heißt die klasse nicht weil es viele an WoW erinnern würde und die diablocommunity will auf keinen fall zu viel WoW in d3 sehen, "da sind sie sehr empfindlich". (zitat der blizzard marketingabteilung.) 

Beispiel2: 

Die komplette gewaltdarstellung findet auf einer 2ten grafikebene statt, die "über" die standard engine gelegt wird. Dies ermöglicht es Bluteffekte usw zu entfernen, falls das Spiel in ländern wie zb Deutschland keine empfehlung ab 16 von der USK bekommt. Blizzard will unbedingt diese 16. Wenn diablo3 ab 18 wäre, würden zu viele Käufer verloren gehen. 


Man merkt also, Blizzard schaut genau und kalkuliert genau was die Masse will.. dennoch sind ihnen Verkaufszahlen sehr viel wichtiger. Klar juckt es den Konzern überhaupt nicht wenn sie 1 exemplar weniger verkaufen.. aber ich bin ja nicht der einzige der so denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Desweiteren finde ich nicht das Blizzard Gameplay > story setzt. Ich finde allgemein Gameplay & Story > Andere Games anderer Spieleschmieden, triffts besser. (mit ausnahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## AbyssWarrior (26. Oktober 2008)

Jo, du hast es nochmal genau aufm Punkt gebracht lol. Aber die WoW Spieler fragt auch keiner, ich find WoW nämlich auch schon voll Diablo belastet, siehe welfare epics etc.!


----------



## Skullzigg (26. Oktober 2008)

Telk schrieb:


> Also ich würde gerne wissen welch Klassen ihr euch wünscht.Ich möchte allerdings keine alten klassen hören sondern solche die es nicht gibt.
> 
> Meine Wunschklasse wäre n Dieb/Schurke der nur mit Dolchen und Gift kämpft(nicht sowas klägliches wie n Kampf assa).
> 
> Also warte auf Vorschläge.



ich wünsche mir einen Schamanen.


----------



## -bloodberry- (26. Oktober 2008)

Was sollen Schamanen denn deiner Meinung nach können?
Meinst du sowas wie den Druiden aus Diablo 2?
Also quasi noch eine Kopie einer alten Charakterklasse?


----------



## Devilyn (26. Oktober 2008)

da ja meine klasse schon bei ist *hust* Sorcy *hust* würden mich mittlerweile eher die systemanforderungen interessieren^^

da ja auch mit diesem physik schund gearbeitet wird denke ich wirds arg ressourcen fressen^^

btt: neue erfinden is schwer da die alten von d2 schon alles abdecken ^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (27. Oktober 2008)

Zu den Anforderungen haben sich die Entwickler noch nicht geäußert.
Kann man in einem so frühen Entwicklungsstadium aber auch noch nicht sagen.
Das wäre ja noch schlimmer, als von der Performance einer Alpha- oder Beta-Version auf das finale Spiel zu schließen.

Die Entwickler haben aber bereits bestätigt, dass das Spiel ressourcenschonend sein soll, damit möglichst viele Spieler Diablo 3 spielen können.
Das mit den Physik-Detaisl sollte man auch nicht zu ernst nehmen.
Es werden immer nur ein paar wenige Physik-Objekte zugleich auf dem Monitor zu sehen sein, so dass sie die zusätzliche Belastung in Grenzen hält.


----------



## Thorad (27. Oktober 2008)

Devilyn schrieb:


> da ja auch mit diesem physik schund gearbeitet wird denke ich wirds arg ressourcen fressen^^



Naja was heißt Schund, hätte sich die Menschheit nicht weiterentwickelt würden wir uns in den Höhlen immer noch einen runterholen. Das Spiel wird noch eine Weile brauche, bis dahin wird man sich ja wohl einmal eine kleine Aufrüstung spendieren können. Wer natürlich partout seinen Rechner verrotten läßt, ist selbstschuld, man kann es nicht immer allen Recht machen.


----------



## Fonsy (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich fände eine Klasse toll die an das Antike Volk der Myrmidonen angelegt wäre d.h.:

-extrem gut Nahkämpfer
-sehr schnell und wendig
-hohen DPS / Angriffstempo unter 1.0
- leichte bis mittlere Rüstung
-nur Einhandwaffen(Schwerter,Äxte,Kolben,Dolche vllt. auch ne neue Waffenart wie z.B. Einhandspeere als Wurfgeschoss zur immobilisierung der Gegner mit Freezeskills)
-mit Skills für Schilder wie z.B. erhöhte Blockchance, erhöhter Rüstungswert auf Schilder

ein bisl halt wie der olle pala aber viel wendiger und schneller dafür mit weniger rüssi und nich so "schweren Waffen"

Is ja schliesslich ein Hack&Slay und hacken impliziert ein gewisses maß an geschwindigkeit. oder?


----------



## Arbil (27. Oktober 2008)

Fonsy schrieb:


> Ich fände eine Klasse toll die an das Antike Volk der Myrmidonen angelegt wäre d.h.:
> 
> -extrem gut Nahkämpfer
> -sehr schnell und wendig
> ...




naja für nahkampf hatt man ja nen Barbar ^^


----------



## Pneo (1. November 2008)

Eine Maschienenklasse, mit 2 fetten Pistolen würd mir gut gefahlen. Und gib ihm (um die Gegend ballern)!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sacrifize (1. November 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> mit der rüstung haste schon recht aber nicht mit der 2hand waffe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ehm 2hand waffe kann sie sehr wohl... nur nicht 2 waffen tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. November 2008)

Pneo schrieb:


> Eine Maschienenklasse, mit 2 fetten Pistolen würd mir gut gefahlen. Und gib ihm (um die Gegend ballern)!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das passt ja nun mal überhaupt nicht in die Diablo-Welt.

In Hellgate gibt es sowas, spiel das doch mal an, ist so ähnlich wie Diablo, vielleicht gefällt es dir ja.


----------



## -coRe (1. November 2008)

DerBuuhmann schrieb:


> Naja meine Wunschklassen waren mit dem Barbaren und dem Hexendoktor gleich zu Anfang mit dabei.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




seit wann haben wls wenig hp? ><


----------



## Gehrkos (12. Januar 2009)

Vielleicht sehe ich das als einziger so..

Die Charaktere im Diablo Universum waren immer so ausgelegt das es Menschen blieben und sich JEDER hinnein versetzen konnte... Sie hatten ihre ausrichtungen blieben aber menschlich^^...

Deswegen Tentakel Behängter man aka Warhammer online... Oder nur ansatz weise nen WoW Abklatsch wird es hier nicht geben Blizzard weiß was die Community will unda s bekommen wir und es will KEINER ein 2. WoW..

Es ist leider so das die Meisten D1&2 nie von anfangn an gespielt haben und es ist auch leider so das viel zuviele WoW spielen und nach WoW klassen schreien und oder anlehnungen daran suchen..

D1&2 waren so das man Attribute selbst verteilen konnte und durch Item Synergien alles so pushen konnte das auch eine Zauberin "platte" tragen konnte und ne Dicke Breitaxt ob es ihr von Nutzen war ist ne Andere Geschichte... D3 wird dies auch ermöglichen aber nur durch Items die attribute geben... Selbst wird es nun einem nicht mehr möglich sein....

Es wird eine Mischung aus den Alten Charakteren Geben die Gut waren und wie ich fand gut Balanced waren... Hier werden neue Namen gefunden und oder Ne mischung gewollt das man es Spannender findet auf das Add0ns zuwarten und auf das Game Play was dahinters teckt... Denn ich meine auch gelesen zuhaben das es Klassen instanzen geben wird und ne Geschichte für die klasse...

Und eine Lichtgestalt wie Tyrael in die Hand eines "Spieler" zugeben sei er noch so Zerlegt oder Geschwächt ^^ ist einfach nicht Gameplay Tauglich und würde sich nicht mit dem Gameplay Decken glaub ich einfach nicht daran.. Genau wie Dämonen Wesen als Spieler klasse.. 

Ich glaube einfach es werden Menschliche Charaktere die Jede Sparte des denkens wieder Ermöglicht.. Und keine DoppelCharaktere wie ein Witchdoktor und noch ein Beschwörer...

Blizzard wird sich schon was einfallen lassen.. lasst uns Hoffen..

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Gehrkos (12. Januar 2009)

Und vergesst nicht durch AP etc IAS ED und etc was wir alles an juwies oder runen haben .. und wieder geben wird...

Kommst du auch auf Attackspeed von <1,00 Man nehme nur mal die Amazonin in D2 du siehst das normal in der geschwindigkeit der andere sieht da gleichzeitig 2 wellen anpfeilen fliegen...

Und hack und Slay ist eine Spiel und Gameplay ausrichtung die nicht damit zutuen hat ob eine Klasse Schnell oder Langsam ist... Es wird nur Das wie angesprochen wie es benutzt wird...

Wie gesagt blizzard macht das.. und die haben bisher KEIN spielraus gebracht was das kaufen und Spielen nicht wert wäre..

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Shaxul (12. Januar 2009)

Also bisher sind ja nur Magier, Barbar und der Hexendoktor bestätigt (korrigiert mich, falls es da was neues gibt).
Ich denke auch, dass die Klassen, die noch kommen, stark an die Klassen aus D2 angelehnt sein werden.

Irgendwo hat man ja in Fantasy-Spielen doch immer die Archetypen (Nahkämpfer, Jäger, Magier, Naturzauberer, Hexer/Nekros, etc.) und das ist halt nicht erst seit WoW/D2 so, sondern eigentlich seit Dungeons&Dragons/DSA, also seit den ersten Pen&Paper RPGs. 

Also ich würde mich in Diablo3 noch sehr über eine Art Naturzauberer freuen, da ich in WoW immer gerne meinen Schamanen gespielt habe und in Diablo2 den Druiden recht spassig fand.
Könnte mir das ähnlich wie einen Verstärkerschamanen vorstellen, also eine Mischung aus Nahkämpfer und Magier. Durch die Talentbäume könnte man sich dann spezialiseren, also durchaus dem Druiden aus D2 nicht unähnlich. Nur mochte ich die Tiergestalten nicht so sonderlich - mit 2 Einhandwaffen und Erdzaubern, dass wär schon klasse so.


----------



## Shezar! (14. Januar 2009)

In einem Hack n´ Slay braucht man auch Hack n´ Slay gerechte Klassen.
Support-buff-kacke kann hier keiner gebrauchen (wenn man mal von dem Warcry-gedönse des Barbaren absieht).

Summoning und Auren wären dennoch ganz angebracht, wie es ja in den alten Teilen auch Gang und gebe war.

Um jetzt nach diesem Rpg-hass-larifari auf das Thema zu kommen, würde ich mal das wort Amazone, die man vielleicht in Valkyre umbenennen könnte, in den Raum werfen. Die habe ich zwar selbst nie gespielt, würde aber einigen kumpels von mir feuchte augen bereiten.
(wenn man sich mal anguckt was die da später mit 99 gerissen haben ... meine Fresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gehrkos (15. Januar 2009)

Das ein gutes Stich wort.. ich bin Absolut davon Überzeugt.. das eine Charakter Klasse mit dem Namen Valkyre z.B als Amazonen ersatz kommt... ist ein must have... Ich glaube auch nicht dxas Healer oder totem Riesen kommen^^

aber Amazone wird glaub ich kommen!

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Zukurio (20. Januar 2009)

Necro  fand  ich immer super  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (8. Februar 2009)

konnte die Ama net ne Valkyre beschwören??

irgendwie komisch ;D


----------



## Gehrkos (8. Februar 2009)

Ja türlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das interresiert Blizzard ja nicht die sind doch eh in der nahmens gebung gerade so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kreativ.. nehmen sie halt den namen Valkyre... oder willst mit sagen das der Hexendokter nicht eig. nen geänderter Necro ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Shezar! (8. Februar 2009)

Bleibt dann nur noch zu hoffen, dass der Paladin noch angekündigt wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn es den nicht gibt, werden ne menge Leute heulend vor dem Auswahlbildschirm sitzen obwohl sie genau wissen, dass sie ihn eh verskillen würden xD.


----------



## Gehrkos (9. Februar 2009)

Hmm Paladin ist ja schon fast Must Have... wegen der Story schon alleine :X

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Shezar! (9. Februar 2009)

Du weißt doch aber was die Blizzard futzis auf ihre Story geben.
Ich frag mich, ob die sich nicht selbst an den Kopf fassen müssen, wenn sie sehen, dass UberRoxxor41 mit Frostmourne 
durch die Hauptstadt rennt und sagt:
Rofl lawl Epixx ich bin viel besser als wie du.

Naja Diablo hat ja Gottseidank ein anderes Entwicklerteam.
Ich würde D3 auch spielen wenn kein Paladin dabei wäre, was aber nicht heißt, dass ich ohne weiteres auf ihn verzichten kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmo (9. Februar 2009)

Gehrkos schrieb:


> Hmm Paladin ist ja schon fast Must Have... wegen der Story schon alleine :X
> 
> mfg
> 
> Gehrkos


Stimmt. Ich will auch wieder meinen Pala haben! Gerne auch mit ein paar neuen Skills/Skilltrees, hauptsache ich kann wieder in Richtung eines Nahkämpfers/Fanazealot skillen.
Ansonsten gehört meiner Meinung nach noch eine weitere Fernkampfklasse mit ins Programm, also eine Art Amazone, wie ihr schon angesprochen habt. Eine Verschmelzung aus Ama und Assa wäre auch denkbar. Nennts von mir aus Waldläufer, also eine Ama mit der Fähigkeit Fallen zu legen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (10. Februar 2009)

Shezar! schrieb:


> [...] dass UberRoxxor41 mit Frostmourne



Frostgram bitte ;D

mir sind die Charakterklassen eingentlich alle ziemlich egal, weil Blizz schon weiss was sie tun.
ich hoffe nur, dass es wieder sogute Videosequenzen wie in D2 geben wird.
(wer die "Bitte Video-Cd einlegen" net weggeklickt hat [ "Woot 500 mb mehr speicherplatz...wer bin ich denn "  ;D ] weiss von was ich rede  ^^)

mfg


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Februar 2009)

Mir ist eigentlich nur wichtig, dass ich wieder meine Zauberin spielen kann.
In allen Farben und Formen. *g*


----------



## Shezar! (10. Februar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Frostgram bitte ;D



Ja ja und Illidan Sturmgrimm *würgereiz krieg*



Terrorsatan schrieb:


> (wer die "Bitte Video-Cd einlegen" net weggeklickt hat [ "Woot 500 mb mehr speicherplatz...wer bin ich denn "  ;D ] weiss von was ich rede  ^^)



Das hoffe ich doch mal auch. Ich meine sogar, dass es leute gab, die Diablo 2 tatsächlich nur wegen der Videos nach jedem Akt durchgespielt haben. Das steht zumindest in der Trivia xD.

Ich hoffe nur, dass die story nicht zu kurz kommt wenn sie schon Bombastische Überrender-cinematics rauspusten.


----------



## Rakanisha (11. Februar 2009)

Also ich find so ne Art Ordensbruder (wie der aus DaoC) mit 2H Stab und kurzeitigen Self- und Partybuffs würde auch gut passen.

Oder ein Barde mit 1h und Schild oder Musikinstrument.


----------



## Lôwenzahn1 (12. Februar 2009)

Auch wenn Sierra damals die Idee hatte würd ich einen Mönch in Diablo3 sehr begrüßen. Mit einer schönen mystischen Vorgeschichte und jede Menge faszinierender Kampftechniken. Dann gibts mit der groben Kelle durch den Einklang von Körper und Geist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## BlackSun84 (12. Februar 2009)

Nachdem die Anhänger von Rathma entfernt wurden - dafür bekommen wir einen komischen Dschungeldoktor - , hoffe ich wenigstens auf die Paladine von Zakarum. Bisher gibt es ja nur die mehr oder minder verstreuten Barbaren, die genannten Dschungelärzte und eine junge Zauberin, die auch nicht ganz dicht ist.


----------



## pulla_man (14. Februar 2009)

wunschklasse barbar is schon dabei und wird direkt angespielt wenn es rauskommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin mir eigentlich sicher dass auch ein paladin ähnlicher heiliger streiter fürs licht kommt. in vielen blizzard spielen is der paladin einfach immer präsent und er ist schon fast sowas wie die leitfigur blizzards geworden (wow, wc3, diablo2)

und ich glaube auch dass noch ein ranged-dd kommt. bogen, wurfwaffen,speere, fallen irgendwie sowas. halt ein schleicher, waldläufer keine ahnung wie er noch heissen könnte.


----------



## Comalion (23. März 2009)

Also ich wäre für eine Art Gestaltwandler - allerdings keinen Dudu. Etwas mehr in die abstrakte Richtung. Ein mutierter Octopus zB für AE. Eine Art Predator für Range und Stealth - sogesehen ein Range Rogue ^^. oder die Gestalt des Parasiten der durchs fressen der gegnerischen Seele kurzzeitig deren Fähigkeiten übernehmen kann. ich stell mir das recht lustig vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (23. März 2009)

Alle Klassen in Diablo sind menschlich.
Außerdem ist es ein Action-RPG (Hack & Slay), da wird es kaum eine Stealth-Klasse geben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wugel (23. März 2009)

... vielleicht was "dämonenjägerähnliches" *duck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shezar! (23. März 2009)

Paladin und Valkyre ....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  !!! 
Wehe wenn nich.


----------



## Yiraja (23. März 2009)

solang der paladin dabei ist läuft alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zorlac (24. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

vote for Paladin


----------



## Der_Pfiffi (24. März 2009)

Aus Krieger(D1) und Paladin(D2) wird ein Ritter und aus Jägerin(D1) und Amazone(D2) ein Waldläufer. 
Problem gibts beim Begriff Walküre, da in Diablo3 für alle Klassen sowohl männliche als auch weibliche Charaktere erstellt werden können.


----------



## La Saint (24. März 2009)

Ich hoffe, es wird noch den Totenbeschwörer geben. Das ist die einzige Klasse, die einen Lag im Hardcore-Modus überlebt. 

Falls dieser noch existiert. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Blizzard ihn bei Diablo3 wegläßt. 

cu
Lasaint


----------



## Der_Pfiffi (24. März 2009)

La schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es wird noch den Totenbeschwörer geben. Das ist die einzige Klasse, die einen Lag im Hardcore-Modus überlebt.
> 
> Falls dieser noch existiert. Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn Blizzard ihn bei Diablo3 wegläßt.
> 
> ...



Der Hexendoktor übernimmt die Rolle des Totenbeschwörers.


----------



## Komakomi (24. März 2009)

kreedz schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir am meisten einen Paladin mit vielen verschiedenen Auren. Er soll wie im vorgänger nicht heilen können, das wäre mir wichtig.




..... paladine können heilen! schau dir mal die fähigkeit vor dem op-ueber-roxor-imba-hammer an.... ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. März 2009)

ich hab mir den Threat jetzt noma durchgelesen und ich  flehe euch an bitte hört auf mit diesem "die sollens so machen wie in WoW" oder "ne Mischung aus der und der WoW Klasse"
Kein Mensch auf diesem Planeten wünscht sich ein 2tes WoW.


----------



## Daijobu (25. März 2009)

Gebt mir ne Helebarde und macht mich zur Kuh, Skills brauch ich keine; Cow King > All 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ansonsten nen Barde hätte auf jeden Fall was, mit netten Dots, Debuffs und nen paar Summons oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oder nen Illusionist der Waffen verändern kann oder mehrere Kopien von sich herstellen kann, gegner auf seine Seite zieht usw.


----------



## huben0 (25. März 2009)

sowas wien dk wär nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein unholy pala xD


----------



## Iodun (26. März 2009)

also irgendwie ist es schwer in d 3 neue klassen zu etablieren weil die leute die anderen klassenmeist bis zur vergasung gezockt haben. ich persönlich sehe den hexendoktor auch nur als gepimpten totenbeschwörer. also wenn die nicht etwas unheimlich komplett ändern rennt eh wieder jeder 3. mit magiedingsi rum


----------



## fst (12. Juni 2009)

meine wunschklasse wäre sowas wie nen Söldner...kein barbar oder so..sondern einer der durch sprengstoff schusswaffen seine gegner austrickst trotsdem leichte rüstung trägt

oder nen Todesritter wie in WOW^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (15. Juni 2009)

Sprengstoff? Schusswaffen? Todesritter?
Bitte spiel niemals Diablo.


----------

